# Royal Morph's



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

This is what i currasntly have

*Males*

Albino
Mojave
Bumblebee
Yellowbelly
het pied

*Females*

Albino
Mojave
Lesser
fire
pinstripe
Black Pasel
4 normals
het pied

Im planning on buying a couple more this year and cant really make up my mind the best ones to go for?

Im thinking 

*Males*

Pewter

*Females*

Spider
Pastel

What do you think?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends on what you want to spend... A super pastel male could be useful to make lemonblasts, fireflies & black pastel pewters. You already have the potential for BEL's and a male fre would make BlkEL's possible. A pewter would give some nice possibilities with your normal females as would any double gene male. Female pastel would be nice but a super would be better & they aren't that expensive... If you did get the male pewter then a female cinny + a pastel/super would give some nice possibilities, silver bullet etc.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yardy said:


> Depends on what you want to spend... A super pastel male could be useful to make lemonblasts, fireflies & black pastel pewters. You already have the potential for BEL's and a *male fire* would make BlkEL's possible. A pewter would give some nice possibilities with your normal females as would any double gene male. Female pastel would be nice but a super would be better & they aren't that expensive... If you did get the male pewter then a female cinny + a pastel/super would give some nice possibilities, silver bullet etc.


apparantly, a 1kg+ male is £425 in southampton... :whistling2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> apparantly, a 1kg+ male is £425 in southampton... :whistling2:
> 
> image


Alan I look at your royal list with *great envy!* This is a new thing for me with the royals I've got my female mojave here and waiting for my russo male and 1.1 het clowns to arrive, will also be on the look out for some het caramel glows in the future or even better a male cramel glow and a female het. But seriously just think about the little people when you go about listing all of those:mf_dribble:. 

Wish me luck!

And... Where do you live?...:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> But seriously just think about the little people when you go about listing all of those:mf_dribble:.


will do...



> And... Where do you live?...:whistling2:


next door to my neighbour


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> apparantly, a 1kg+ male is £425 in southampton... :whistling2:
> 
> image


thats shameless:whip:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> will do...
> 
> 
> next door to my neighbour


Now I just don't know how I didn't figure that second part out myself..:roll:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

yardy said:


> Depends on what you want to spend... A super pastel male could be useful to make lemonblasts, fireflies & black pastel pewters. You already have the potential for BEL's and a male fre would make BlkEL's possible. A pewter would give some nice possibilities with your normal females as would any double gene male. Female pastel would be nice but a super would be better & they aren't that expensive... If you did get the male pewter then a female cinny + a pastel/super would give some nice possibilities, silver bullet etc.


Cheers yardy some good advise there....I never thought about a super pastel but as you say they are going for a reasonable price now

soooooo...

1.0 pewter
1.1 Super pastel
0.1 Cinnimon

I think my funds can probably stretch to that for this years hatchlings :2thumb:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Spider het albino female would be good...
Paired with your male albino would give albino spiders and more spider het albinos :2thumb:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Cheers yardy some good advise there....I never thought about a super pastel but as you say they are going for a reasonable price now
> 
> soooooo...
> 
> ...


Cool-I'm picking my 1.0 super paster up from CPR tomorrow :2thumb:. They are such a good addition for almost any breeding project, I've got lots of ideas for him when he's old enough.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice Yardy.......ill have to give them a look :mf_dribble:

and yep a spider het albino would be nice too


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

An enchi female would go nicely with the bumblebee male to make an enchi bee!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

the trouble is......its never ending lol


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

enchi mojaves!:no1:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice that-I don't have any mojos but keep thinking that I should. 

OMG got my super pastel male from CPR today & was just thinking of him for his breeding potential-what a mistake, he is stunningly beautiful in his own right. I'm blown away by what a gorgeous snake he is; the blushing is outrageous. He's settling in right now and I'll try to post a photo tomorrow but will say now that the camera on my phone does not do justice. Think maybe because pastels are quite common nowadays that we underestimate them; it seems to me that some of the best supers come from the most 'ordinary' looking heterozygous forms-look at spotnose, fires & most definitely pastels!



paulibabes said:


> enchi mojaves!:no1:image


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

and... *mojaves*!:no1: mmmm...*MOJAVES!!! *see how it works mojaves are mmm yum! *M*ega *O*ver *J*esting *A*bonable *V*einy *E*yed *S*nakes... Has got nothing to do wth them or how refelcts how great they are!.. .


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

enchi lesser...












enchi bumblebee...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> enchi lesser...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW is the sunset a base morph? It is the epic mighty shizz bomb! Honestly if/when I ever get my hands on one I will worship it every day and give it mousie sacrifices!

Make an aztec pyramid 100 miles high and roll the heads of rodants down the steps where he/she can catch them in his/her mouth!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> BTW is the sunset a base morph?


apparantly so...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> apparantly so...
> 
> image


Isn't it just God-like!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:.

This'll be me ever time I see one!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i prefer this fella, excuse the crap photo...
dont ask what he is, cos i havnt a clue










he's not due a shed, this is his 'normal' look


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

alan1 said:


> apparantly, a 1kg+ male is £425 in southampton... :whistling2:
> 
> image


 lol i heard that too


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

covkev said:


> lol i heard that too


hello mate...
just got up, or just got in?

the fire is sold now :2thumb:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> i prefer this fella, excuse the crap photo...
> dont ask what he is, cos i havnt a clue
> 
> image
> ...


I can't see much from that photo, does look like a nice fella but I'm sticking to the sunset .


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

That sunset looks very hot but I'm guessing out of the frame for this discussion on grounds of both cost & availability. Still like one tho'...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

madaboutreptiles said:


> This is what i currasntly have
> 
> *Males*
> 
> ...


Put your bee to your black pastel, that can give you a pewter plus you might get a black widow :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I have my 2010 wanted list all ready now......

I guess ill stick up a wanted thread in the near future :2thumb:


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

*Males

*Albino
Mojave
Bumblebee
Yellowbelly
het pied

*Females*

Albino
Mojave
Lesser
fire
pinstripe
Black Pasel
4 normals
het pied


mojave x pinstripe..jigsaw
mojave x lesser..blue eyed lucy
bumblebee x fire..fireflys
bumblebee x mojave..spimo and pastave
het pied x het pied...sausages
yellowbelly x black pastel..ybblk pastel??
alino x albino..burgers
bumblebee,mojo and albino x normals

that would be my combos..

you'll get some nice snakes there if you go with that


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

LUCYS said:


> *Males*
> 
> Albino
> Mojave
> ...


Some good ideas there Lucy.....

I think if I add

1.0 Pewter
0.1 super pastel
0.1 spider
0.1 cinnimon

I should have all i'll need for a while :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

sell the lot and buy some amel corns  :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

eeji said:


> sell the lot and buy some amel corns  :whistling2:


Hi iouns...............Im all corned up :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you can never have too many orange worms! :2thumb:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*x*

Lucky me, i've only got a normal :blush: love her the same though :flrt: hoping to get hicontrast albino though :mf_dribble:xxxxxx


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, this is *NOT* fare, what also doesn't help is the fact that iv seen most of alan's snakes and im picking up the lemon pastel of him on Thursday. there is so many royal morph'si want and for anyone that has got a snake from alan.... well they are very nice snake that hold there colours well, i was thinking about having thet spider of u as well al but its sold now,:bash:

I need to make a new rub stack me thinks :lol2:

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, iv just been talking to the mrs about ball pythons and she wants an "Axanthic" ball python. what would i need to make them?

also how do i make an albino?

Sorry for asking but im trying to get an idea as i go, not planning on breeding until at least next year anyway.

Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Any of these three matings will make an albino:
1. albino X albino
2. albino X normal-looking het albino
3. normal-looking het albino X normal-looking het albino

As far as I know, axanthic and ghost ball pythons are the same. Any of these three matings will make a ghost:
1. ghost X ghost
2. ghost X normal-looking het ghost
3. normal-looking het ghost X normal-looking het ghost

Good luck.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

RedDragon619 said:


> ok, iv just been talking to the mrs about ball pythons and she wants an "Axanthic" ball python. what would i need to make them?
> 
> also how do i make an albino?
> 
> ...


You need axanthic or albino hets minimum as both recessive.i.e het axanthic x het or visual axanthic, same idea on albinos..idealy a het plus a visual allthough you will have a 1 /4 chance breeding two 100% hets together


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

paulh said:


> Any of these three matings will make an albino:
> 1. albino X albino
> 2. albino X normal-looking het albino
> 3. normal-looking het albino X normal-looking het albino
> ...



thanks : victory:
will have to do a lot more reading to learn about "het's and visual's"
as im just starting out so i have lot of reading to do and im not planning on breeding for awhile yet so i have lots of time 




jnr said:


> You need axanthic or albino hets minimum as both recessive.i.e het axanthic x het or visual axanthic, same idea on albinos..idealy a het plus a visual allthough you will have a 1 /4 chance breeding two 100% hets together



Thanks again : victory:

as above i have alot to learn yet but thanks all the same for ur reply

Carnt wait to learn all about them so i no what i can make etc.
i know there's money in it but im mainly looking at it for the experience as i will be keeping most of the baby's and only selling afew to help found it all

: victory::no1:


----------

